# Kaufberatung Bürostuhl / Kein Gamingchair



## Noofuu (15. Februar 2022)

Hallo ich bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einem guten Bürostuhl.
In meiner Umgebung gibt es leider 0 Geschäfte zum ausprobieren.

Zurzeit habe ich ein Auge auf den Herman Miller Embody und Aeron geworfen, für mich ist es wichtig das ein Stuhl bequem ist und eine gute Sitzposition ermöglicht , allerdings sitze ich gerne unterschiedlich auf dem Stuhl auch mal im Schneidersitz oder auf den Beinen einfach als Abwechslung.
Ich habe auch Bereits einen Elektrischen Schreibtisch zum hin und wieder mal aufstehen , ist aber auch nur bedingt Empfehlenswert.

Ich hatte bereits einen Löffler Stuhl hier mit der Ergotop Technik der Stuhl war schon recht Hochwertig aber auch da war mir einfach die Sitzfläche deutlich zu Hart , ich bekomme dann immer schnell schmerzen in der Steißbein gegend z.Z sitze ich auf einen 400€ Stuhl von HJH Office der geht einigermaßen aber dort ist die Sitfläche zu lang so das ich immer falsch sitze nach längerer Zeit.

Von Gaming Stühlen halte ich nichts durch den Noble Chair Icon habe ich erst diese enormen Rücken Probleme bekommen , ich treibe Sport und mache Regelmäßgie Dehnübungen daran sollte es nicht liegen 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Embody oder Aeron ? Auf den Bildern sieht der Embody deutlich gemütlicher aus zudem weiß ich nicht ob man in dem Aeron verschiedene Sitzpositionen einnehmen kann durch den Plastikrahmen (Schneidersitz etc.)

Zu meiner Person ich bin 1.82m und wiege 65Kg.
Preislich war ich so bei 1500€ wenn es geht natürlich auch weniger


----------



## Schori (15. Februar 2022)

Ich habe einen Haworth Zody, mit Netzrücken, 4D Armlehnen und Kopfstütze, und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Hat zwar 800€ gekostet aber das ist er Wert.


----------



## claster17 (15. Februar 2022)

Schneidersitz auf dem Aeron ist keine Option. Allgemein lässt der nur wenig Abweichung von der vorgesehenen Haltung zu, weil sich sonst der Rahmen bemerkbar macht.
Der Embody lässt das alles zu und die Rückenlehne folgt deinem Körper bis zu einem gewissen Grad.


----------



## Noofuu (16. Februar 2022)

@claster17 ist die fehlende Kopfstütze bei den Stühlen eigentlich störend ? Der Embody sagt mir schon sehr zu von seinen eigenschaften hat aber auch einen sehr hohen Preis. Und bei einigen Händlern auch eine extrem lange Wartezeit :/


----------



## claster17 (16. Februar 2022)

Eine Kopfstütze ist lediglich beim Zurücklehnen ganz angenehm. Bei normaler aufrechter Sitzhaltung ist sie überflüssig.
Falls dennoch eine gewünscht ist, existieren für den Aeron einige Optionen und für den Embody soll es noch dieses Jahr eine von Atlas geben. Erste Prototypen existieren bereits:


Spoiler: Atlas Embody Headrest







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x0a0B8XdRis:51

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Ich hab selbst den Aeron B Remastered mit der Netzkopfstütze von Atlas hier.
Auf dem Embody hab ich erst probe gesessen, nachdem ich den Aeron bereits hatte. Ich fand es aber sehr bequem, wie die Rückenlehne sich auch bei wechselnder Haltung dem Rücken anschmiegt.

Um ein Probesitzen kommst du sowieso nicht herum.


----------



## DOcean (16. Februar 2022)

auf Arbeit sitze ich auf einem Stuhl von Sedus (https://www.sedus.com/de/produkte/sitzmoebel/black-dot)
Guter Stuhl, hat halt auch ein saftiges Preisschild...

Zu Hause sitze ich auf "dem" Bürostuhl von IKEA...

Auf beiden kann ich gut sitzen, der von IKEA war mir im Rücken zu hart (da ist so eine Querstrebe) daher liegt da jetzt immer eine Decke drüber...

Gibt es bei dir in der Nähe echt keinen Bürofachmarkt?


----------



## Noofuu (18. Februar 2022)

Nein leider gibt es keinen Fachmarkt in der nähe.
Das mit der Kopfstütze ist echt gut zu wissen , bei so einem Preis muss ich mir schon echt sicher sein da einige ihren Embody auch auf kleinanzeigen wieder verkaufen das macht einen immer etwas nachdenklich 

Ich hatte auch lange Jahre einen Ikea Markus aber da war die Kopfstütze zu hoch für mich ich bin 1.82 glaube der Markus ist für echt große Menschen gedacht , aber dafür war die Sitzfläche Jahre lang sehr angenehm.

1500€ ist auch nicht ohne für einen Stuhl


----------



## claster17 (18. Februar 2022)

Bei mir ist der nächste Laden (Chairgo) 140km entfernt. Hat sich leider herausgestellt, dass ich mehr über die HM-Stühle wusste als der Verkäufer, aber für eine so kostspielige Investition war es die Anfahrt dennoch wert. Bestellt hab ich letztendlich woanders, weil die sich kaum herunterhandeln ließen.

Die zwölf Jahre Garantie gibt es nur für den Erstkäufer und nur auf Neuware, also kein Refurbished. Da sollte der Preis ein gutes Stück günstiger sein, dass ich es in Erwägung ziehen würde.


----------



## Noofuu (18. Februar 2022)

Also Chairgo sind mal eben knappe 420Km weit entfernt 
Für mich würde eh nur der Embody von HM in Frage kommen da er halt die möglichkeit bietet mich auch anders hinzusetzen was ich halt sehr häufig mache. Mein Jetziger Stuhl ich merke es halt immer wieder ich rutsche irgendwie nach unten und hänge dann durch.... bei HM kann ich ihn direkt bestellen und bei nicht gefallen auch wieder zurück senden ist halt nur immer viel Aufwand und nicht immer so toll für den Händler.

Habe auch so einen Code da bekomme ich Rabatt bei HM direkt.


----------



## claster17 (18. Februar 2022)

Noofuu schrieb:


> Also Chairgo sind mal eben knappe 420Km weit entfernt


Hab auch nicht gesagt, dass du da hin sollst. Preis und Beratung waren ohnehin eher dürftig.
Gekauft hab ich selbst bei Cambolo, weil der Preis unschlagbar war.

Beim Fachhändler kannst du in der Regel einen günstigeren Preis verhandeln und hast mehr Auswahl bei den Farben und Stoffen. Du kannst bei den ganzen Händlern mal anrufen und fragen, was für Angebote sie dir machen können.


----------

